

Starcraft II gamers forced to use real names in Blizzard forums - JacobAldridge
http://www.news.com.au/technology/starcraft-ii-gamers-forced-to-use-real-names-in-blizzard-forums/story-e6frfro0-1225889236645

======
mbateman
pretty much the same as this story:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1491783>

